# I love it when...



## hitbid (Jun 2, 2016)

...I create a large post in the VBA question area, add the code, and go through all the trouble to ask the question...mind you I've tried a few things before posting because I want to figure it out on my own...and then right before I post, I get an idea, and BAM, I don't need to post the question any longer. 

Very satisfying.


----------



## Special-K99 (Jun 3, 2016)

When looking for help the answer lies in describing very carefully the problem you have and ensuring others can clearly understand it.
Just describing a problem with little care leads to "tunnel vision". People very often see the output they're expecting only when a condition is TRUE and there's no thought whatsoever when that condition is FALSE.

e.g. "If A1 is 1, I want B1 to be 2"
And what should B1 be if A1 does NOT happen to be 1, we'll just guess shall we?

I used to write reports (programs) for departments and people would fill in a request form to list the fields they wanted on the report. Very often they forgot to include everything they wanted. So I changed the form so you could not only list the fields but "draw" what you expected the report to look like. This meant they looked at the request a second time and in a completely different way and often included fields they'd originally left off the list.

Glad you solved your problem.


----------



## AliGW (Jun 3, 2016)

I love it when people include "easy" in a thread title asking about a problem they clearly can't solve themselves - side-splitting!!!


----------



## Rick Rothstein (Jun 3, 2016)

AliGW said:


> I love it when people include "easy" in a thread title asking about a problem they clearly can't solve themselves - side-splitting!!!


I absolutely hate when people simplify a problem for us and then, when the solution we post for that simplified data/setup doesn't work, *then* they come back and tell us what their actual data is and how it is laid out. So what are they thinking... Excel is so simple that once they see an answer it can easily be scaled up to solve any problem?


----------



## starl (Jun 3, 2016)

Rick! this thread is about LOVE, not hate.

K99 - I have done that so many times, I've lost count. But it's taught me that if I'm scratching my head over the obvious for 5 minutes, ask someone. By the time you're finished talking - you'll see the answer. Or they point out the simple answer to you (which you knew) and you can give yourself a DUH! moment. I do that too, lol. 

Ali - thank you 

hitbid - glad you figured it out. Though, if you had posted then figured it out- posting the solution just helps make the site better! That's why clear, specific titles are important. And why we prefer to keep everything on site (no attachments, for example). It just helps make the site more useful, which brings more people in, which helps pay for the server and keep it free.
Ok, Admin rant over 

TGIF!!


----------



## Rick Rothstein (Jun 3, 2016)

starl said:


> Rick! this thread is about LOVE, not hate.


Okay, change the work "hate" in my message to "love" (but then make sure to read it with a sarcastic tone afterwards).


----------



## starl (Jun 3, 2016)

*lol* that's the spirit


----------



## hitbid (Jun 3, 2016)

starl said:


> hitbid - glad you figured it out. Though, if you had posted then figured it out- posting the solution just helps make the site better! That's why clear, specific titles are important. And why we prefer to keep everything on site (no attachments, for example). It just helps make the site more useful, which brings more people in, which helps pay for the server and keep it free.
> Ok, Admin rant over
> 
> TGIF!!



TGIF! 

Great point. In the past (2-3 weeks since I joined), I have just stated that I figured it out, and haven't always posted the solution. Good call for next time, thanks.


----------



## Darren Bartrup (Jun 9, 2016)

Rick - that happens all the time at work even when I push for more information.  Love it. :D


----------



## Jonmo1 (Jun 10, 2016)

I love how Vlookup is the solution to everything (it's the greatest thing since sliced bread).

So I'm using Vlookup to Sum......but it doesn't work..


----------



## Norie (Jun 10, 2016)

... a plan cones together.


----------



## 63falcondude (Jun 10, 2016)

=NOT(
1) People leave out important details about what they want.

2) Copy/paste our formula without making adjustments then saying "It doesn't work" 

3) Refer to their worksheet as if we can see what they are talking about.)


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Jun 10, 2016)

I love it when the sun is shining, I don't have to work, and I have adequate supply of beer, cheese and *******s.


----------

